# hunters choice ????



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok big question, if i put in and draw for a current creek antlerless elk permit and then go and buy a spike bull tag is the spike tag a hunters choice? or if I have a spike tag and draw for the other can i take two cows?


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

The way I understand it is that the spike tag is spike bull only; although, as long as you are hunting within the currant creek area, you can harvest a cow using your antlerless tag during the spike season dates. Somebody correct me if i'm wrong or missing details...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

That is correct...... you hunt your Cow during the Cow and/or Spike bull hunt, as long as in same area. Spike tag can only be used during Spike hunt.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The only way you can kill two cows is having the anterless tag and then having a archery elk tag. If you buy a spike tag for rifle or muzzy you can only use that tag for a spike.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

so if i get a tag for spike the date 10/5 and i get a cow tag for 11-18 can I hunt the cow during both times? and how do you get a hunters choice?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bossloader said:


> so if i get a tag for spike the date 10/5 and i get a cow tag for 11-18 can I hunt the cow during both times? and how do you get a hunters choice?


yes you can take your cow at that time. For hunter choice you have to have a archery tag. But that still means you can only take a cow or a spike in that unite.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

OK so I understand the hunters choice now it is only for Archery but still I wonder why more people don't put in for a late cow permit with a early spike permit that way you could focus on the bull but if a cow walked out you could take her but if you want a whole different hunt you could wait for the late season cow dates an I right?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

OR U can just do this in Current creek this year, Over the counter, Unlimited
cow control tags-------Buy a spike tag $50, cow control $30, Kill 2 elk for $80

Elk-control permits available
Utah Admin. Rule R657-5-33
During the 2013 season, the Division wants hunters to harvest as many antlerless elk as possible from 10 of Utah's hunting units:

Chalk Creek
East Canyon
Henry Mtns (elk and desert bighorn)
Morgan-South Rich
Nine Mile, Range Creek
San Juan, East of US-191
San Rafael, North
South Slope, Yellowstone
Wasatch Mtns, Currant Creek 
Wasatch Mtns, Avintaquin
If you obtained a permit (including general season) to harvest a buck, bull or once-in-a-lifetime species on any of the above units (not including CWMUs), you have the option of purchasing an antlerless elk-control permit.
The elk-control permit allows you to harvest an antlerless elk in the same unit where you'll already be hunting an antlered big game animal. You may hunt the antlerless elk only during the season dates-and with the same weapon-listed on your buck, bull or once-in-a-lifetime permit.
If you will be hunting buck deer and antlerless elk at the same time, please visit wildlife.utah.gov/maps to verify your boundaries for the elk portion of the hunt. You may only hunt antlerless elk on certain areas within the following buck deer units:

Nine Mile (see the Nine Mile, Range Creek antlerless elk map for the area you are allowed to hunt)
San Juan, Abajo Mtns (see the San Juan, East of US-191 antlerless elk map for the area you are allowed to hunt)
Central Mtns, Manti/San Rafael (see the San Rafael, North antlerless elk map for the area you are allowed to hunt)
Wasatch Mtns, Avintaquin/Currant Creek (see the Wasatch Mtns, Currant Creek and Wasatch Mtns, Avintaquin antlerless elk maps for the areas you are allowed to hunt)
If you will be hunting bull elk (either limited-entry or general-season) and antlerless elk at the same time, please visit wildlife.utah.gov/maps to verify your boundaries for the antlerless elk portion of the hunt. You may only hunt antlerless elk on certain areas within the following bull elk unit:

Wasatch Mtns (see the Wasatch Mtns, Currant Creek and Wasatch Mtns, Avintaquin antlerless elk maps for the areas you are allowed to hunt)
To obtain an antlerless elk-control permit, please visit a license agent or any Division office, beginning July 18, 2013.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bossloader said:


> OK so I understand the hunters choice now it is only for Archery but still I wonder why more people don't put in for a late cow permit with a early spike permit that way you could focus on the bull but if a cow walked out you could take her but if you want a whole different hunt you could wait for the late season cow dates an I right?


yes you are right. teh reason people dont do the late hunt is. it get way cold and you cant get around if there tons of snow.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

With the new rule for this year does that mean its possible to harvest 3 elk? Spike, control tag, and antlerless tag? Or does the two elk only rule still apply?


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

Boss, There are plenty of people who are aware of this idea and they take full advantage of it. They try and draw a late tag because that gives them 2 chances at filling a cow tag. Sometimes the amount of snow can be an issue trying to get to where the elk are, but generaly it works out to be a good hunt.

Archer, I don't think you can get 3 tags. I'm pretty sure I read somewhere in the proclamation that you can only have 2 elk tags. Now I think this is a change from years ago, because I thought that when they started this elk control stuff down on the Henreys, that they were unlimited and hunters could buy as many as they wanted. 
Read over the proc again to be sure, but I'm pretty positive it said hunters may only get 2 elk tags, and one of those had to be a cow tag.


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

Elkoholic8 said:


> Archer, I don't think you can get 3 tags. I'm pretty sure I read somewhere in the proclamation that you can only have 2 elk tags. Now I think this is a change from years ago, because I thought that when they started this elk control stuff down on the Henreys, that they were unlimited and hunters could buy as many as they wanted.
> Read over the proc again to be sure, but I'm pretty positive it said hunters may only get 2 elk tags, and one of those had to be a cow tag.


Yeah, I'm pretty sure you're right on the 2 tag limit. I was just curious that if these new control permits would be a special exception. So then, I guess those with control permit areas in their "antler" areas have to chose between an antlerless tag and a control permit?

Another question... Are those that apply for the currant creek area through the antlerless draw guaranteed a tag or are there limited tags going out through the draw?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

ARCHER11 said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure you're right on the 2 tag limit. I was just curious that if these new control permits would be a special exception. So then, I guess those with control permit areas in their "antler" areas have to chose between an antlerless tag and a control permit?
> 
> Another question... Are those that apply for the currant creek area through the antlerless draw guaranteed a tag or are there limited tags going out through the draw?


No guarentee! There are a total of 5 different draw antlerless elk hunts for the Current Creek area and all of them have limited tags, ie; *10/05/13 - 10/17/13* @ 1,000 tags, *10/30/13 - 11/07/13* (muzzy) @ 150 tags, *11/18/13 - 11/29/13 *@ 350 tags, *12/14/13 - 12/31/13 *@ 250 tags, and *01/18/14 - 01/31/14* @ 250 tags. And you're allowed only 2 elk tags no matter how you get them and at least one of them must be an antlerless.

However, with the OTC bull/spike elk tags, LE bull elk tags, CWMU bull elk tags, LE Antlerless elk tags and the OTC Control elk tags, it shouldn't be much of a problem getting 2 elk tags for Current Creek. The trick is finding 2 elk!


----------



## ARCHER11 (May 26, 2011)

elkfromabove said:


> No guarentee! There are a total of 5 different draw antlerless elk hunts for the Current Creek area and all of them have limited tags, ie; *10/05/13 - 10/17/13* @ 1,000 tags, *10/30/13 - 11/07/13* (muzzy) @ 150 tags, *11/18/13 - 11/29/13 *@ 350 tags, *12/14/13 - 12/31/13 *@ 250 tags, and *01/18/14 - 01/31/14* @ 250 tags. And you're allowed only 2 elk tags no matter how you get them and at least one of them must be an antlerless.
> 
> However, with the OTC bull/spike elk tags, LE bull elk tags, CWMU bull elk tags, LE Antlerless elk tags and the OTC Control elk tags, it shouldn't be much of a problem getting 2 elk tags for Current Creek. The trick is finding 2 elk!


Thanks for the clarification! Hey... i'd rather have a hard time finding an elk to put my tag on than have a hard time getting a tag to put on the elk.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

OK so more questions why even have different dates for the antlerless? if you draw a December tag and buy a spike tag you can hunt during the Oct. hunt right? and what about the muzzy if i draw that tag and buy a spike tag do i use my rifle to shoot both? and the crazy thing is the amount of tags 1750 could all be hunted along with the spike hunt? correct me if I am wrong but that is how I read it.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Boss,
If you hunt your cow on another hunt you can only use the weapon associated with that season. So If I have a archery deer tag on the Wasatch and a anterless elk tag in November on the Wasatch you can only use your bow if you hunt it during the archery deer hunt. Then in November you could use your bow or a rifle as it is an any weapon hunt at that time.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

so why would I put into the draw for antlerless elk if I can just buy an over the counter control permit when I buy my spike elk tag? for less money I might add?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

bossloader said:


> so why would I put into the draw for antlerless elk if I can just buy an over the counter control permit when I buy my spike elk tag? for less money I might add?


 you are correct. If you plan on hunting the avintiquin or current creek area the control permit is the way to go. If you want to hunt cows in other areas you will have to draw a permit.


----------

